# Triple Base Technology vs. Rocker/Camber Hybrid



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I vote Bataleon or NS. Either the Goliath/Omni or Legacy/Heritage. Choose on graphic, you can not go wrong with any of those four.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I love TBT. I rode an Evil twin a lot of last year, this year bought a riot.

The NS boards look killer, but once I tried TBT I was hooked. It was like the way a snowboard should have been designed in the first place.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Even thoght the approach of the two technogies is almost opposite, you are looking at a great group of boards. Could you post up your weight and shoe size? That will help narrow the field a little. 

Do you travel to board a lot? Tyrol Basin, Rib Mountain, Wilmot would call for a different freeride board than bigger mountains, so if travel is a big part of your riding, please let us know.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

J.Schaef said:


> but once I tried TBT I was hooked. It was like the way a snowboard should have been designed in the first place.


That like how I felt when I rode my revolver too lol.


----------



## Crutan (Oct 28, 2010)

Wiredsport said:


> Even thoght the approach of the two technogies is almost opposite, you are looking at a great group of boards. Could you post up your weight and shoe size? That will help narrow the field a little.
> 
> Do you travel to board a lot? Tyrol Basin, Rib Mountain, Wilmot would call for a different freeride board than bigger mountains, so if travel is a big part of your riding, please let us know.


I'm 6'0" and weight 170. Also I usually take 2 or 3 trips out west each season. Going to Vail Dec. 11th. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Crutan said:


> I'm 6'0" and weight 170. Also I usually take 2 or 3 trips out west each season. Going to Vail Dec. 11th. Thanks for your help guys.


Thanks. It is actually your foot size that we will need. Height is not a factor.


----------



## Crutan (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to put that in there. Size 10.5


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Crutan said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to put that in there. Size 10.5


Got it. On the Bataleon side of things, the 157 Goliath wil be awesome for you. TBT works. It is the best way to keep edges catch free while not losing real effective edge and running surface.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

they are two different things. I have tried both, and prefer rocker/camber, such as on my neversummer evo. now, a combo with TBT and Rocker/camber could be interesting.


----------



## frøsty (Oct 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> they are two different things. I have tried both, and prefer rocker/camber, such as on my neversummer evo. now, a combo with TBT and Rocker/camber could be interesting.


If I remember correctly (and I probably don't), most (all?) bata are rocker/camber.
I demoed a board close to the Goliath and I was disappointed. I mean, TBT is there and you feel it, it's just I didn't like that feeling at all 
Edges didn't catch as quickly as on a normal (read "non-TBT") board. The difference is very little, but it felt to me like I couldn't turn the very moment I wanted.

Or at least, that's been my experience. Hope it helps.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

All batalions are reg camber.

And that's what I was just going to ask. With tbt being reg camber do you still have the not so fast response feeling? Compared to a hybrid where you can have contact right under the feet? Anybody who has ridden both, could you help me here?

That was one of the thing I liked most about the revolver, the quickness from edge to edge and the rocker giving it some playfullness.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess initially a Bataleon will feel a little different edge to edge. I wouldn't say it it any slower, Just different. Once a turn is initiated I feel like TBT carves much smoother, and provides a much stronger edge hold. Flat basing is incredible on TBT, as is stoping big kickers. I never worry about catching edge. Because all Bataleon boards are regular camber, they seem to always have much more pop. TBT is also a dream in powder. It has float a lot like a rocker board. 

I suppose some people don't like TBT, but if the only downside is that I have to move my board 3 degrees further to initiate turns (hardly a downside IMO) I will happily be on board. 

It does take a while to get used to. The feeling of flatbasing withoug worrying about your edges is a bit different, feels a bit squirrely at first. It took me 3 or 4 runs to really get the feeling of how TBT worked. Some people it may take a couple of days. 

R/C hybrid boards are cool. They work as they should, but there is nothing like TBT. Give it a whirl.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

little devil said:


> All batalions are reg camber.
> 
> And that's what I was just going to ask. With tbt being reg camber do you still have the not so fast response feeling? Compared to a hybrid where you can have contact right under the feet? Anybody who has ridden both, could you help me here?
> 
> That was one of the thing I liked most about the revolver, the quickness from edge to edge and the rocker giving it some playfullness.


Camber boards (as a whole) are quicker edge to edge. That is the beauty of camber. You get an extra boost when you unload the camber. The upside of rocker is a looser more catch free feel. TBT gives you another way of getting around the negatives of rocker without the caught edges of camber. As with any tech, the boards still need to be sized correctly for the rider and set up correctly.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Camber boards (as a whole) are quicker edge to edge. That is the beauty of camber. You get an extra boost when you unload the camber. The upside of rocker is a looser more catch free feel. TBT gives you another way of getting around the negatives of rocker without the caught edges of camber. As with any tech, the boards still need to be sized correctly for the rider and set up correctly.


Yea, I dunno. After going to hybrid then back it just didn`t feel the same. With n.s.`s hybrid to me it feels a heck of alot more responsive, under the foot control feeling. But with reg I couldnt get back to feeling like I was stearing with my nose and tail. To me the control and responsiveness under the feet is way better.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

little devil said:


> Yea, I dunno. After going to hybrid then back it just didn`t feel the same. With n.s.`s hybrid to me it feels a heck of alot more responsive, under the foot control feeling. But with reg I couldnt get back to feeling like I was stearing with my nose and tail. To me the control and responsiveness under the feet is way better.


Love it! Good thing we have all these different technologies to stoke out the different preferences out there. We hear a lot about the intuitive nature of TBT and that a lot of riders find that it starts with the lively feel of Camber, but takes the harsh edge off with raised tip and tail. No more caught edges, no sacrifice in performance. If you follow the edge of a TBT board *when weighted*, the edge is "rockered", but the base holds flat to the snow - all the running surface in contact, none of the unwanted snagging.


----------

